# Horse Needs Name!



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm. Sorry if you don't like my names but:

Dhella, Missy, Misty, Blossom. Sorry, they aren't that good..... :roll:


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

is it a mare? Delilah


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like the names Dhella and Delila, but I hate the song "Hey there Delilah" ... and now that I've made that connection, I'm not sure I'd be able to get it out of my head...
Sorry 
I'm looking forward to hearing more suggestions!

Ps: What about Abbervail Dream?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry if these are really dumb/crazy, but their some names I found that I liked for when I need to name horses...... their definitely unique.... some of them are different languages, so I put the meaning but not the language..... if you want to know what language it is just ask  

Amulet
Ariel (lion of God)
Aurora
Carita (love)
Dragan (precious)
Fiero
Grandeur
Harmony
Hatchet
Liat (you are mine)
Liron (my joy)
Naomi (pleasantness)
Nessa (miracle)
Rêve (dream)
Rhapsody


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

oops, wasn't done.....accidently posted :roll: anyway here's some more...... hmm, they're weirder then I thought they were..... oh well

Scimitar
Sierra
Skydance
Subira (patience)
Tristen
Vera (faith)
Vixen
Yakira (precious)

Now i'm actually done, hope that helped some....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Carita... 

Anyone else?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY! Congrats on maybe finding your new horse! I'm glad they were willing to let you take her on trial! Some places are funny about that... Sorry I can't help with names. I'm absolutely horrible with barn names and won't subject you to that torture.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, upnover!! 
I think I've settled on "Tika" as her barn name... now I need a "full name" so to speak. 
I've always had horses with a "long name" and a "nickname" like Highland Dancer & Dancer, Cobrigado & Cinzano.. it's just something I like... so I need a long name for her! It does not have to include Tika anywhere in it.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry, but the first thing that came to mind was "Tickle me Pink".... it's dumb but it's better then "tickle me Elmo"....


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm one of those people who likes to see the barn name and show name be related some how or variations of each other. I.e. my horse's registered name is Windfield Gunsmoke and his barn name is Smokey. =] 

SOOO, most of mine will somehow match the name "Tika" you picked for her. (Which is adorable.=])

Tickle Me Pink
Tikalish

haha oh well, better luck with someone else


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm, more random ones

Can't Take Your Eyes Off Me
Take Me On
Tell You What
Top of the Totempole
Takin in the Breeze
Tough as nails


idk...... just me being odd I guess


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> hmm, more random ones
> 
> Can't Take Your Eyes Off Me
> Take Me On
> ...


Oh, I really like Take Me On!! That's good!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, but that's about all i have....

so how is Tika doing? is she adjusting well?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for asking, mlkarel2010! When I left she was doing just fine  She's a very quiet mare - which is very different from anything I've ever owned/leased before...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's good, especially in a rescue!! They said she was green broke right? When do you thing you'll be brave enough to get up on her?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It'll be fairly soon. I want to do some ground work first, but probably this week


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's what I would figure. You'll have to tell all about it and have pictures and everything. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha me too! I will definitely take pics and tell you all about it!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hope it goes well, and good luck finding a name...... I can't wait to hear about everything!!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

wasn't there a showjumper called abbervail dream? it sounds so familiar!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I spent about an hour at the barn today... I lunged her a little, and she's definitely not lame at all. She does need her feet done though!
I spent about 30 minutes just brushing her mane and tail.. and goodness she is gorgeous! Her mane is so long... and her tail... so full... She's stunning, really!!

I'm thinking the name Tika doesn't suit her much after all. I'm not sure, but I think I need to keep looking for a name.

I'm not sure if there's a horse named Abbervail Dream or not actually... I saw the name on a horse names site and liked it... I think it suits my mare too...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Morgans are WELL known for their gourgous full and long manes and tails. I've spent soooo many hours just grooming morgans.... even though I knew the instant I was done they'd go find a mud puddle to roll in....... :roll: 

good luck finding a name still!


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

haha my filly (Morgan) has a gorgeous mane and tail. When I got her it was touching the ground, and it had been down all summer. I put it up in Janurary, so I think I have at least two inches more now! She has a very thick mane and tail, at least compared to my gelding. I pull my gelding's mane (which kills me, since I love flowing manes and tails) because he rubs the middle out, and it just looks better if its all the same length and thickness. He has a lovely tail though. =] 


Of course, my trainer always says "it's pretty sad if the nicest thing someone can say about their horse is they have a nice mane and tail." LOL (in other words, if someone can't find anything more substantiative to say about their horse like how calm, what a decent mover, how sweet, etc. then chances are there is nothing nice to say about the horse. =p) I think its funny, 

Good Luck Finding a name! If I think of anything cute, I'll send it your way! I'm glad Morgan Mania is infiltrating Canada (even crossbred =])


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha well I'm sure I could rattle off a whole list of things I like about her, but it just so happened that I decided to tackle her mane and tail (very ratty) today, and they turned out looking very good 

I haven't thought of anything, I need help!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

How about the name Maaja (pronounced Maya)??


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think Maya is very pretty and it would suite her too.

Her show name could be "Shez Maya Gal"

Edit: I realized i used the wrong maya. 

Her show name could be Shez Maaja Gal . Or Girl. Or anything else. I just thought it was cute.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like that name as well, I like how you changed the spelling!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's stupid, but "Snickers" comes to my mind. :lol: 

I like to go for short names so when you talk to horses or call them it would be easy for them to remember it.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

haha the whole mane/tail thing wasn't directed at you, it just made me think of it. =] You've already said plenty of other things you like about her.=]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

drop_your_reins said:


> haha the whole mane/tail thing wasn't directed at you, it just made me think of it. =] You've already said plenty of other things you like about her.=]


He he I know! I'm just floored because I've never had a horse with such a thick mane and tail! 

I think Maaja fits her


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm trying out different names on my avatar... whenever I saw "Maaja" out I thought of Austin Powers' "masha" thing.... so I tried Maia... which I think is cute  And for a longer name: "Maia Golden Girl"??

I'm still undecided... any more suggestions? Please?


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I like that, I think its a keeper!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Maia suits her... and the first thing I thought of when I saw here was that she's a "golden girl" so now she's "Maia Golden Girl" (My golden girl) ... any thoughts? 
Again, I'm not dead-set on the name, I'm still VERY open to suggestions!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

when i saw that when i logged in this morning, i loved it. I think it suite her very nicely.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes I like it very much! A keeper for sure!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Something jumped out at me when i looked at her

Ebony's Tarnished Gold.

Or I'v Got Gold

Hmm. Thats just what i thought.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like Maia and "Maia Golden Girl"...... creative


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Something jumped out at me when i looked at her
> 
> Ebony's Tarnished Gold.
> 
> ...


I really like Ebony's Tarnished Gold! I might have to reconsider her name now!


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

She is sooo adorable! she looks alot like my horse Doc  We have some people that are bording two chestnut mares at our farm and their names are Reba and Julie and they fit them perfectly. My favorite horse names are Darby,Reba,Belle,Dixie,Lizzie,and rosie. But those are just suggestions you should pick her name based on her personality. Are you going to post what you end up naming her? Because if you do I can't wait to find out!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

myboydoc26 said:


> She is sooo adorable! she looks alot like my horse Doc  We have some people that are bording two chestnut mares at our farm and their names are Reba and Julie and they fit them perfectly. My favorite horse names are Darby,Reba,Belle,Dixie,Lizzie,and rosie. But those are just suggestions you should pick her name based on her personality. Are you going to post what you end up naming her? Because if you do I can't wait to find out!


Her name is Maia - Maia Golden Girl... or that'll be her show name for now.. I might have to change it later


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> myboydoc26 said:
> 
> 
> > She is sooo adorable! she looks alot like my horse Doc  We have some people that are bording two chestnut mares at our farm and their names are Reba and Julie and they fit them perfectly. My favorite horse names are Darby,Reba,Belle,Dixie,Lizzie,and rosie. But those are just suggestions you should pick her name based on her personality. Are you going to post what you end up naming her? Because if you do I can't wait to find out!
> ...


Thats perfect! It definatly fits her. I hope you have alot of fun with her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

myboydoc26 said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > myboydoc26 said:
> ...



Thank you!! I appreciate it a ton


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Thanks, upnover!!
> I think I've settled on "Tika" as her barn name... now I need a "full name" so to speak.
> I've always had horses with a "long name" and a "nickname" like Highland Dancer & Dancer, Cobrigado & Cinzano.. it's just something I like... so I need a long name for her! It does not have to include Tika anywhere in it.



I used to know a pony that looked almost identical named Tika. She was a great little pony. =)


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Maia suits her. Maia Golden Girl, is ok, alil oringal... but still alright.
Nice horse btw :wink:


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

That is a very good looking horse you got there!

I'm not real imaginative when it comes to names. Mostly I just wait untill the right name hits me..... but that horse struck me right-off as Betty Lou.

DGW


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

love-a-hero said:


> Maia suits her. Maia Golden Girl, is ok, alil oringal... but still alright.
> Nice horse btw :wink:


...?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

She is just gorgoues!  Maia Golden Girl suits just fine


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ I agree! I'm sure all the horses are going to need sunglasses in the summer to shield their eyes from her sparkling coat :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you, Delregan's Way and Appy!! I appreciate all the amazing comments I'm getting on her!!

She's almost finished shedding out and is coming along SO well under saddle!! I'll be posting an update video soon!


----------

